# Started mature LGD needed in NW Colorado



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I am posting this for a friend. She needs a broke, perhaps year old, working LGD to guard her sheep. She can't afford a lot price wise. 

She has a full brother to my two Spanish Mastiff girls, an imported 8 mo old Spanish Mastiff male (175 pds) that I brought over for her from CZ. Well today two mutt dogs from neighbors, about 80 pds each, dug under her fence and got and killed her ewe who was in labor. She ran out there and beat them off with a two by four and the neighbor thank God was there, got his gun, came out and shot them both dead. Her poor SM pup was lacerated badly in his scrotum area and belly. He's home now with many stitches and on morphine....but he'll make it. The neighbor was amazingly apologetic, he not only shot his dogs...he paid the vet bill and his wife drove her and her dog to the vet. Talk about a rarity! He was just sick over it.

Anyhow, her SM pup will take time to heal and meanwhile he needs major back up help to protect these sheep. She told me he tore into those dogs like a hellion but was overwhelmed....(another arguement for running more than one LGD folks...). Even tho he outweighed them they were mature and quicker and knew what to do to take him down and they did it.

She did not specify a breed tho I think she'd prefer shorter hair (Akbash? Anatolian?). And it better be aggressive from the sounds of it....

If you give me your E-mail I'll forward all possible to her. She's up there not too far from Wyoming border.

Thanks in advance folks.

PS GOOD NEWS IS...ewe had FIVE lambs....one buck - who died...four girls...who all lived!!! So there was a happy ending to this.


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

Ed Bernell said he has a male Kangal for sale ?? I did not ask how much though .


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

Also look at Hoobly and Best Farm Buys, I'm sure others here could give you some other websites that have LGD's for sale too. Ebay has a classified section now too, so does Petfinder. Good luck-we just brought home our first LGD puppy and he is worth is weight in gold already.


----------

